# Its Here and Ready to Ride...New 586



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Its here its built and ready to ride tomorrow. Ride report & pictures tomorrow. All I can say for now is that its impossible to have any idea of the beauty and craftsmanship of this frame until you see it in person. Not one tube is left unshaped, the weight of the frame and fork is silly. 

Build came out to 16lbs with my heavy mavic cosmic carbones and sram red/force grouppo. An best of all it even came out cheaper then the dealer expected ...


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

Can't wait to here what you think. I pulled the trigger on an XL 586 which I'll build up with dura ace. Haven't decided on the wheels yet...


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

until today i had only seen pictures of that frame - but seeing it in person today at the lbs just blew me away - i certainly know how you feel! Congrats and looking forward to some pictures tomorrow!

cheers,
ezzy


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Im going to snap some pictures soon but for now here is a mini review. keep in mind my previous bikes were a cervelo r3 and just recently a BMC streetfire which were both pretty stiff bikes.

So today took it out on my normal 50 mile ride along the beach, crosswinds were out so you got the wind both ways but the way back was much worse. First thing I have to say you can notice pretty quick coming from a aluminum frame to the carbon...its was great over the bumpy construction areas my rides take us through. The bike rode over the bumpy roads very well and was absorbing allot of the roughness instead of my body which was a nice feeling. It takes the turns very quick, feels very solid and stable. It does feel like a race bike for the most part except much more comfortable. My legs were not 100% today and with the wind it made it difficult for me to really take off and do any good sprints. So far I will say it does not seem to jump out like my recent bikes, it could be me today but I really felt like it didn't not jump as hard when i was cranking down on the pedals at times. I am going to give it more of a go tomorrow on my shorter ride to confirm this but honestly I knew this going in as i do not race I wanted a race type bike with the comfort which is what I got. The ultra and the 595 are the stiff bikes but I will say the 586 is a great compromise of comfort and stiffness from my experience today.

Some stats, this is a small frame and I am about 168 lbs. I am not a super powerful rider but I am able to crank down good enough to get the bike going. Anyways pics will come shortly as well as another review tomorrow after my more spirited ride.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Back from a 55mile today, first half was a chill ride with the fiance and some friends, then I left the group and rode in the wind for about 30 miles solo. Today I tried a few sprints and must say this bike moves, The thing about the 586 is that its very smooth so it doesn't feel like it jumps but the speedo on my bike did not lie. I was able to get the 586 up to speed very quick, its just so smooth you don't have as much of the road feel as I have had with previous stiffer bikes. This is the first time I have done back to back 50+ mile rides in a weekend. So I will end with this I am in Love, this bike is everything I imagined and more. It moves like a racebike and is very comfortable on longer rides. I ma very happy with my choice and can't wait to take it out again


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice succinct write-up, stunzeed. You have me salivating for my new 586. May I ask what wheels you're using on your 586?


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Thx..I am running Mavic Cosmic Carbone Clinchers...I am about to take some pics soon so should have some up tonight


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

Holy Moly! Bike porn at its finest.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Where is the garage door?


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

AlexCad5 said:


> Where is the garage door?



Explain?


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

lol 

if you look at the pics taken in the look pictures thread i would say that quite a few people riding look frames are also having astonishing similar looking white garage doors which led me to question whether it was a combo deal or if it was the same guy having a bunch of looks in his garage


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Beautiful bike..

By the way, what's the difference between the 586 and 595?


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Very nice!!
Congrats!


----------



## adlerburg (Feb 1, 2008)

595 lugged - 586 monocoque (un-lugged)


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

jecjec81 said:


> Beautiful bike..
> 
> By the way, what's the difference between the 586 and 595?


9

Somebody had to.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

j.knight said:


> 9
> 
> Somebody had to.


Actually it is -9.


----------



## adlerburg (Feb 1, 2008)

actually, j. knight had it right.. it is 9
The difference between 586 and 595 or 595 and 586 is still 9
Nobody said anything about subtraction


----------

